# Buttonrock releasing 400



## tellutwurp (Jul 8, 2005)

How is proving ground different post flood? Is the first mini gorge still messy?


----------



## erdvm1 (Oct 17, 2003)

To my knowledge it has not been run post flood


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## craven_morhead (Feb 20, 2007)

Let us know if it turned into a good run


----------



## erdvm1 (Oct 17, 2003)

I must be one of the few that have always loved that run.


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

Sounds like a good 1st D opportunity.


----------



## Nathan (Aug 7, 2004)

KSC said:


> Sounds like a good 1st D opportunity.


Only if you're earlier than me.


----------



## GPP33 (May 22, 2004)

erdvm1 said:


> To my knowledge it has not been run post flood
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


Then how do you know it's in? ........Just giving you shit. 

Is that foot bridge on Shelly's even still there? It looked to be sitting about 6" above the water just resting on some rocks mid winter. Figured by the time we hit run off it'd float away. Either way, scout carefully and boat even more carefully through there. Who knows what the home owners down there are up to next.


----------



## kuuskv (Nov 28, 2008)

Does anyone want to run proving grounds around 12 or 1pm today (tuesday)? Give me a call 704-907-5029.

Kevin


----------



## Nathan (Aug 7, 2004)

We called about the legality of running the Proving Grounds and the Button Rock Preserve is closed so it is not legal. They are going to be reopening it in June.


----------



## mattoak (Apr 29, 2013)

Was just reading up on this section of river like 2 hours ago, and now am a bit confused. 
Is the section between buttonrock outflow and the longmont res/dam different than the section from below the longmont res up until the put in for shelley's cottages? Or is it all considered one thing? I thought the lower part (longmont res to CR80 takeout/putin was the proving grounds, and the section in between the two reservoirs just wasn't ever run or was also tacked on to the lower but wasn't considered separate.
Thanks


----------



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

Section between the two reservoirs is normally just run in order to reach your car after doing upper NSV. Otherwise I don't think there's really access to it and even if there was you wouldn't bother.


----------



## Melrose (Nov 2, 2005)

*I don't know the run but.....*

Looks like someone has been in there. 
AW page:

6/11/2014
Jason StinglDetails
Rolf and I did the hike in/hike out option on upper NSV. The gate to the hike in was closed so it
added about 20 minutes to that hike. The river got hammered in the floods. Completely new and not
for the better. Gravel bars and eroded banks make up the first part of the run. We portaged 2
trees, both fully blocking the river and obvious (snuck past many others). There is a new waterfall
we ran far left. Nothing special. Sharp rock slide. 6' high in total. This drop is no longer on the
river. American Whitewater - Undercut Rapid The entrance to the
Cali section was recognizable due to an increase in gradient and that was about it. Then
surprisingly it was familiar again, though the biggest drop in the section that was run left is now
different and we ran it on the left side of the right channel. The big left eddy is still there at
the base of the drop. The next section that led to the first bridge, your sign to portage the junk
rapid below, is now mostly gone. This section is remarkably clean and similar. The section below
the bridge lost its class. Its still juicy, but not for the better. I looked at the picture of it
on AW and it doesn't look like this at all. Much dirtier.
American Whitewater - California Section The final rapid after the
second bridge (also gone) is mostly the same and runnable via the far right line due to wood in the
main channel which would otherwise go. You have about 100 yards until you find trees blocking the
river. Starts out mellow and gets worse. The third log clump is about where the hike out trail is
and the hike out spot looks the same if the trees magically disappeared and you happened to float
by. I would say paddling out would be a tough option. I would expect many more trees to block your
path. We spoke to some neighbors who live near the reservoir and they told us the ranger lives on
the reservoir and can see it from his window so a paddle out would be tough until the Button Rock
reservoir/preserve re-opens in 2015. I'd love to know what happened to the slot drop and the ledge
hole below. I probably won't be back this year to find out. Level wise we had preceding days of low
70s then 60's and it was 53 degrees and overcast/sprinkling when we put in. Clear creek at Golden
was at 1500 ish cfs. This gave us about 300 cfs in the river which was perfect. They key to the
good flow was really a giant snow pack with preceding hot days, then cooling, then cold. Also
considering this run typically reaches 250cfs 1 day in a sub 100% snow pack year it seemed to
reasonable to this if everything is running high and it gets cold, it would be in. Hope someone
finds this helpful. I wouldn't say tear this run out of the guide book, but this used to be my
favorite front range run due to its remoteness, beauty, no blast rock, no road and it was kind of a
mission. It lost a lot of its beauty. I hope nature finds a way to bring it back to what it was,
even if it is for the next generation of kayakers. Jason
Users can submit comments.


----------



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

That's the upper section. Proving Grounds is below the reservoirs.


----------

